# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  ازنظر شمابهترین رشته انسانی چی هست؟

## soghrat

ازنظر شمابهترین رشته انسانی چی هست؟
راهنمایی کنید لطفا

----------


## Ali.psy

> ازنظر شمابهترین رشته انسانی چی هست؟
> راهنمایی کنید لطفا


حقوق روانشناسی
راهنمایی ومشاوره علوم اقتصادی
علوم قضایی

----------


## _Zari_

من شنیدم مددکاری هم خوبه

----------


## rezairanpur

ادبیات انگلیسی   :Yahoo (6): 

البته با کنکور منحصرا زبان باید بره یکی نمیشه با کنکور انسانی رفت!

----------


## Takfir

رشته هایی مثل علوم قضایی،علوم حدیث،روان شناسی،ادبیات انگلیسی

همه زیر شاخه های علوم انسانی هستند که دوستان تجربی ریاضی با رتبه های نجومی میرن میشینن دانشگاه! جای ما!

برای روان شناسی بهشتی یک انسانی که فقط اون کتابشو خونده باید رتبه زیر 400 بیاره اما یک تجربی با 3000 هم میتونه بره بهشتی!!

این قبول! آخه ریاضی ها چرا باید برن روان شناسی؟ تورو خدا حقه؟

دانشکده اطلاعات دانشجو بر میداره! نصف پذیرش رشته هاش زیر شاخه های علوم انسانیه!

اصلا حق انسانی هارو خوردن بد جور!

بر میگشتم عقب حتما تجربی میخوندم!

----------


## Witch Doctor

> رشته هایی مثل علوم قضایی،علوم حدیث،روان شناسی،ادبیات انگلیسی
> 
> همه زیر شاخه های علوم انسانی هستند که دوستان تجربی ریاضی با رتبه های نجومی میرن میشینن دانشگاه! جای ما!
> 
> برای روان شناسی بهشتی یک انسانی که فقط اون کتابشو خونده باید رتبه زیر 400 بیاره اما یک تجربی با 3000 هم میتونه بره بهشتی!!
> 
> این قبول! آخه ریاضی ها چرا باید برن روان شناسی؟ تورو خدا حقه؟
> 
> دانشکده اطلاعات دانشجو بر میداره! نصف پذیرش رشته هاش زیر شاخه های علوم انسانیه!
> ...


کاملا درسته . از تجربی حتی میشه رفت حقوق هم خوند ! حقوق که دیگه مثلا جزو بهترین های انسانیه . حالا اون علوم قضایی که بماند .... در حق انسانی ها ظلم شده .

----------


## niـhan

علوم قضایی

----------


## Takfir

> علوم قضایی


گفتیم که علوم قضایی رو دوستان تجربی ریاضی چپاول کردن و عملا رشته علوم انسانی حساب نمیشه! متاسفانه!!!!

----------


## zibamehr1376

رشته ای که خود فرد واقعا بهش علاثه داره .. بنظر من روانشناسی :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Takfir

> رشته ای که خود فرد واقعا بهش علاثه داره .. بنظر من روانشناسی


روان شناسی هم مالِ انسانی ها نیست  :Yahoo (2): 

یکی که ریاضی خونده هم میتونه روان شناسی بخونه! :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Mohammad DH

مدیریت بازرگانی

----------


## Ali.psy

> روان شناسی هم مالِ انسانی ها نیست 
> 
> یکی که ریاضی خونده هم میتونه روان شناسی بخونه!


دانشگاه ازاد اره تو ریاضی وتجربی ولی دولتی تو ریاضی فقط یک دانشگاه برمیداره اونم بعلت تازه اوردن این رشته

----------

